# Ipad & Silverlight ...?



## MisterDrako (23 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

aprés avoir tenté de voir une video sur ce site :

http://mots-croises.france2.fr/

hier soir, j'ai été confronté à un message d'erreur (pas de lecteur compatible...)

ça serait apparemment du Silverlight....

pourtant cela fonctionne nickel sur les MB pro et consors ! ! !

encore une limitation dûe à l'IOS semblerait il, dommage....

quelqu'un connait il une alternative à silverlight pour visionner certaines videos..?

en esperant une future comptabilité aprés IOS 5.0....

il existe bien une Appli à + de 5&#8364; sur l'app'store (pas donné...)
mais remplit elle cette condition, rien n'est moins sûr....

Merci....


----------

